# Stalked by a Sheep



## Lez325 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sat close to a small lake - awaiting some wildlife to arrive and I spotted this chap stalking me - scary 



DSC09370 Covert Sheep by


Les  Les Moxon, on Flickr


----------



## Space Face (Oct 25, 2021)

Look out for them on Halloween.  Killer sheep.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 25, 2021)

Sneaky, these sheep.......


----------



## PJM (Oct 25, 2021)

Great shot of the stalker.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 25, 2021)

Careful, they attack from behind and eat your brain.

Ha, nice capture!


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 26, 2021)

PJM said:


> Great shot of the stalker.


Thank you - I was quite surprised to see him there 


K9Kirk said:


> Careful, they attack from behind and eat your brain.
> 
> Ha, nice capture!


I did hear that Kirk- I shall be careful in future 

Thanks all for the comments 


Les


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 30, 2021)

That's nicely caught. In all seriousness, rams can decide they want to take a go at a head-butt on a whim.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 31, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> That's nicely caught. In all seriousness, rams can decide they want to take a go at a head-butt on a whim.


 Oh I am fully aware of that- hence my nervousness Jeff 

Les


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 31, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> Oh I am fully aware of that- hence my nervousness Jeff
> 
> Les


I got butted in the solar plexus by a billy goat... I thought I was going to die trying to breathe again, but here I am.


----------

